# Actiontec wcb6200Q wifi extender no moca light



## ektimmer (Mar 6, 2016)

I have a Tivo bolt, two minis, Arris surfboard sbg 6782-ac cable modem/router.
POE is installed, Holland moca splitters, all new coax cable.
Network is solid, everthing listed above is straight up moca installation.
I purchased an Actiontec wcb6200Q wifi extender. there is an available coax outlet in the middle of the living room where I want to install it, but no matter where I put it, no moca light and no internet on the Actiontec, purchased a second 6200q just in case the first was faulty, same-same, no moca light , no internet. Installed the 6200 next to the 6782 and patched them together with Ethernet, the extender was able to wifi to the internet.

Now: Talked with both Motorola and Actiontec, this was back and forth deal but to no avail, there is still no solution. Actiontec stated I need to install an ecb6200 moca adapter to fix the issue. Why? when everthing is already a moca device.

I notice the 6782 is running the moca network at 1150 Mhz, if I try swithing to scan or any other frequency the TiVo system goes down. Can this have anything to do with it?

Can anybody help me, I feel it is something that needs to get set properly in the 6200Q but Actiontec tech support says no and they will not help with the issue anymore uless I get the bridge. Are we missing something simple here?


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

ektimmer said:


> I have a Tivo bolt, two minis, Arris surfboard sbg 6782-ac cable modem/router.
> POE is installed, Holland moca splitters, all new coax cable.
> Network is solid, everthing listed above is straight up moca installation.
> I purchased an Actiontec wcb6200Q wifi extender. there is an available coax outlet in the middle of the living room where I want to install it, but no matter where I put it, no moca light and no internet on the Actiontec, purchased a second 6200q just in case the first was faulty, same-same, no moca light , no internet. Installed the 6200 next to the 6782 and patched them together with Ethernet, the extender was able to wifi to the internet.
> ...


Hi,
I have a couple questions first. How did you configure your Tivo DVR to "connect to a MoCA network" or "create a MoCA network"? Use the "connect" setting on the Tivos.
Temporarily, power off your Tivos. If you can set the MoCA channel on the sbg 6782-ac to "auto" and then first power up your Actiontec WCB6200Q and see if you can get a MoCA connection. If so, then power on your Tivos and see if they will also connect.
I can't tell by looking at the online user manual if you can choose "auto" for the MoCA channel on the 6782 for certain. If that option is not available, try setting it to the highest channel, then reboot the Actiontec, if no luck, try the next lowest and so on. If you get a MoCA connection somewhere in the process, start powering up your Tivos and check them.
I do know that the Actiontec network extender will work with other adapters including MoCA 1.1 adapters, I just re-tested one of mine but I currently have standard MoCA 2.0 adapters right now. You only would need one of the Actiontec Bonded MoCA adapters if you want to maximize the speeds to and from your extender.
Let me know how you make out.
EDIT: I currently have my setup with the Yitong MoCA 2.0 adapters I got off of Amazon, but I can switch one out and put in a MoCA 1.1 adapter if we can't figure out what the issue is.....I am thinking it is something on your Motorola gateway going in though.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

ektimmer said:


> I have a Tivo bolt, two minis, Arris surfboard sbg 6782-ac cable modem/router.
> POE is installed, Holland moca splitters, all new coax cable.
> Network is solid, everthing listed above is straight up moca installation.
> 
> I purchased an Actiontec wcb6200Q wifi extender.


First, a quick note re: the MoCA equipment listed:

SBG6782-AC & TiVo Minis are MoCA 1.1
TiVo BOLT & Actiontec WCB6200Q are MoCA 2.0
This shouldn't affect the ability of the devices to interconnect using MoCA, but is something to keep in mind if/when you get around to analyzing the relative throughput between MoCA devices/links. (more)

-----

Bottom line, you are correct that the WCB6200Q should be able to connect to your MoCA network without having to use the additional adapter suggested by Actiontec. That said, I have a few questions to help understand your setup.

On the configuration front...

From your description, it sounds like the Arris SBG6782-AC is configured to create your MoCA network (i.e. with MoCA checked as "Enabled" in its MoCA config page)...?

... and all the TiVo devices are configured to "Connect using MoCA." Correct?

Can you verify whether "Privacy" was enabled in the SBG6782-AC's MoCA configuration page?


Spoiler















Have you verified that the WCB6200Q is using the latest firmware version (if applicable), and have you reset the WCB6200Q to factory default configuration?
On the connectivity front...

How many rooms are involved with the above setup, and are any of the above devices in the same room? (Listing which devices are in which rooms would be useful.)

Where is the PoE MoCA filter installed?

You stated in regards to the WCB6200Q, "no matter where I put it, no moca light and no internet on the Actiontec." Did you temporarily try the WCB6200Q in place of a TiVo Mini, removing the coax line from the Mini and connecting the coax line, instead, to the WCB6200Q, in order to test the WCB6200Q in a known-good MoCA location?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

p.s. Regarding this test you described...


ektimmer said:


> Installed the 6200 next to the 6782 and patched them together with Ethernet, the extender was able to wifi to the internet.


Rather than connecting the WCB6200Q and SBG6782 via an Ethernet cable, did you try using a coax splitter and feeding each device via an output of the splitter (i.e. with no other cables strung between them)?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

p.p.s. Lastly, just to be clear, *no* Ethernet cable is connected to the BOLT. Correct?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

If it wasn't obvious, Actiontec's documentation for the WCB6200Q states that it should work with routers supporting MoCA:


> *Quick Start Guide*
> 
> This Quick Start Guide will walk you through the easy steps to use your
> existing coaxial wiring to extend your Wi-Fi signal. This requires that
> ...


Also, see the *WCB6200Q User Manual* for details on how to access its configuration UI, including how to reset to factory defaults, check/upgrade firmware version, customize MoCA settings, etc.


----------



## ektimmer (Mar 6, 2016)

ok guys we have tried everything you suggested, but...
The TiVo bolt was creating the moca network. We changed that, just joined the moca network with the channels set to auto, We went through all the channels on the 6782 and powered down the extender each time, no moca light. we then set the 6782 back to scan. TiVo network still working fine.

The 6200 has been plugged into a mini outlet and then split right at the 6782, no moca.

The POE is installed on the main incoming cable on the inlet to a two way splitter, one of those outlets goes to the 6782 and the other goes to the inlet of a 4-way splitter then those outlets run to various outlets in the house. The cable company "Cable One" wants the modem on that first splitter which kinda makes sense. The cable installation is all new but I did have to replace their 1000 Mhz broadband splitters with the 1675 Mhz splitters. The Tivo system was running fine even on the 1000 Mhz splitters, it was running @ 1150 when the TiVo was the moca network.

I have a network diagram in pdf, just need to figure out how to get it up into here.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

ektimmer said:


> The POE is installed on the main incoming cable on the inlet to a two way splitter, one of those outlets goes to the 6782 and the other goes to the inlet of a 4-way splitter then those outlets run to various outlets in the house. The cable company "Cable One" wants the modem on that first splitter which kinda makes sense. The cable installation is all new but I did have to replace their 1000 Mhz broadband splitters with the 1675 Mhz splitters. The Tivo system was running fine even on the 1000 Mhz splitters, it was running @ 1150 when the TiVo was the moca network.
> 
> I have a network diagram in pdf, just need to figure out how to get it up into here.


You can attach documents to your posts using the 'Manage Attachments' button, down in the 'Additional Options' section when you're composing a post. However, your description of your network should suffice, as it is simple and configured as is typically recommended, including location of the PoE MoCA filter and splits.

Physical coax connectivity doesn't sound like your issue.



ektimmer said:


> ok guys we have tried everything you suggested ...


Including resetting the WCB6200Q to factory defaults and confirming it's on the latest firmware? Have you reviewed the MoCA configuration settings for the WCB6200Q via its UI?

Also, MoCA on the SBG6782 should be disabled if you are having the BOLT create your MoCA network; however, *if the Arris is establishing your MoCA network...*

there shouldn't be an Ethernet cable connected to the BOLT
you should disable the "Privacy" setting in the SBG6782's MoCA config page (or you'll need to ensure that security is setup on each MoCA device)


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

On second thought, your network diagram might be worth a look, to see if there's something different from what's been described.


----------



## ektimmer (Mar 6, 2016)

the pdf file is too big, will not allow me to attach it


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

ektimmer said:


> the pdf file is too big, will not allow me to attach it


Argh. Can you screenshot it and attach the JPG?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

krkaufman said:


> Argh. Can you screenshot it and attach the JPG?


Though I remain more interested in feedback on the latter half of post #8, above.


----------



## ektimmer (Mar 6, 2016)

Got it up and running! explanation to follow.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

A quick correction to an earlier post, unrelated to resolving your basic MoCA connectivity issues for the WCB6200Q.

On reviewing the documentation for the WCB6200Q (link), it appears that it supports "Bonded" MoCA 2.0, and so could double the bandwidth of a standard MoCA 2.0 adapter, if it were paired with another Bonded MoCA 2.0 adapter acting as the MoCA-Ethernet bridge to the router LAN.

My earlier comment, corrected:


krkaufman said:


> First, a quick note re: the MoCA equipment listed:
> 
> SBG6782-AC & TiVo Minis are MoCA 1.1
> TiVo BOLT is standard MoCA 2.0
> ...


So, the max WCB6200Q-to-router LAN bandwidth would be one of the following, depending on which device you setup as the MoCA-Ethernet bridge:
100. Mbps : Actiontec ECB2500C (MoCA 1.1 adapter limited by Fast Ethernet port)
170+ Mbps : SBG6782-AC (w/ internal MoCA 1.1 bridge)
400+ Mbps : TiVo BOLT (standard MoCA 2.0 bridge w/ Gigabit Ethernet port)
400+ Mbps : Actiontec ECB6000 (standard MoCA 2.0 adapter with Gigabit Ethernet port)
800+ Mbps : Actiontec ECB6200 (Bonded MoCA 2.0 adapter with Gigabit Ethernet port)​Assuming, that is, the WCB6200Q can ever be convinced to function properly.


----------



## ektimmer (Mar 6, 2016)

The important specifics:
1. Set the bolt to "connect using moca" and "auto channel". power down.
2. The 6782: disable privacy, set operational frequency to scan.
3. Power the entire network down including the 6782.
4. power up the 6782.
5. power up the 6200q next to the 6782 just as instructed, pair them, then move the 6200q to its desired location and power it up. give them extra time for the moca network to get established.
6. Power up the bolt, you may have to go back to the network settings and connect using moca.
7. power up the minis. connect using moca.

These are the problems we experienced: 

1. The bolt was set to "use this dvr to create a moca network. this locks the operational frequency of the moca network not allowing the 6200q to get into the network. therefore the order above is very important. The moca network of the 6782 and the 6200q needs to be established first, then the Tivo system will just lock in where it needs to. It seems that having the 6782 set to scan is very important also.

2. Ensure the privacy of the 6782 is disabled, the 6200q seems to not recognize that.

Awesome guys! 

I hate to say it but the Actiontec tech support is really sub standard when it came to my issue, rude, short and giving the wrong advice.


----------



## ektimmer (Mar 6, 2016)

This is my moca network diagram.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Great info; thanks.

What of the above differed from your original attempt(s)? (Or was it only the BOLT MoCA setting and the gateway's MoCA privacy setting?)



ektimmer said:


> These are the problems we experienced:
> 
> 1. The bolt was set to "use this dvr to create a moca network. this locks the operational frequency of the moca network not allowing the 6200q to get into the network. therefore the order above is very important. The moca network of the 6782 and the 6200q needs to be established first, then the Tivo system will just lock in where it needs to. It seems that having the 6782 set to scan is very important also.


Actually, configuring the BOLT with "Use this DVR to create a MoCA network" does more than that, it instructs the BOLT to establish a MoCA network, which your gateway was already doing. This setting should only be used on the BOLT when it is the only device bridging between your Ethernet LAN and your coax lines, and you need the BOLT to act as your MoCA bridge.

I'm surprised you didn't have more problems than what you reported, if MoCA was also enabled on the gateway. (Or did you not ever have an Ethernet cable connected to the BOLT?)



ektimmer said:


> 2. Ensure the privacy of the 6782 is disabled, the 6200q seems to not recognize that.


Had MoCA privacy been enabled on the gateway?

Did you ever have MoCA completely disabled on the gateway? (i.e. with the "MoCA" "Enabled" box unchecked?)

Regarding the MoCA channel setting on the gateway, I think you'll find you could set any channel you want, especially with those upgraded splitters; however, you might need to power down all your MoCA clients to get them to reset to the new address. (Assuming each MoCA client is set to "Auto" channel.) And don't disregard the value of your having powered-down all your MoCA devices, as doing this, alone, has been the solution to some past MoCA hiccups.


----------



## ektimmer (Mar 6, 2016)

yes privacy was enabled
no there was no Ethernet cable on the bolt
and the bolt was set improperly to creating its own network.

When the bolt was controlling the network, it had the modem locked in at 1150 MHz, if we switched it to scan or any other channel then the TiVo network would shut down, so the bolt seemed to have control as long as the frequency was set to 1150 with the modem moca enabled also.

your right it could have been one or the other or both (privacy enabled or moca control on both devices.

We did have it set up with just a splitter only between the two (6782 and the 6200q) and then tried each channel one at a time and they never did hook up, but privacy was enabled the whole time. so maybe it was the privacy setting all along.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

FYI... If a MoCA-capable TiVo DVR* is networked as a MoCA client only, as in the case of your BOLT in the Living Room (per the diagram), you can use its otherwise unused Ethernet port to extend wired networking to other Ethernet-capable devices... a single device, or multiple, if the BOLT is connected to a network switch. Further, a wireless access point could be connected to the BOLT, in this way, if the location would be suitable for providing additional wireless coverage for the residence.
* NOTE: This technique applies to the 4-tuner Premieres, the 6-tuner Roamios and the BOLT -- but NOT the Minis. It only works for the TiVo DVRs capable of creating a MoCA network; that is, the TiVo devices capable of bridging between MoCA and Ethernet.​
What this means for your setup is that the WCB6200Q may not have been needed, if you had some other spare/unused router or wireless access point that you could have connected to your Living Room BOLT's Ethernet port -- assuming the device met your wireless access needs.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Thanks for the followup on the solution, ektimmer. All too often posters run-off once their problems are resolved, leaving the final solution and root cause of issues a mystery.


----------



## ektimmer (Mar 6, 2016)

Yeah i know that now, a few weeks ago i asked the question about the Ethernet port on the bolt and was misled at the time (this was a TiVo online support chat), that's why i went down this rabbit hole to begin with. guess we could just plug the Ethernet port into the tv,


----------



## ektimmer (Mar 6, 2016)

I know 6200q is a picky device and the Actiontec tech support needs to get up to speed a little bit on this one. I just need to replicate the exact cause now, privacy issue or duplicate moca


----------



## ektimmer (Mar 6, 2016)

thanks for your help with this one. looks like it peaked some interest based on the amount of people viewing this thread.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

ektimmer said:


> Yeah i know that now, a few weeks ago i asked the question about the Ethernet port on the bolt and was misled at the time (this was a TiVo online support chat), that's why i went down this rabbit hole to begin with. guess we could just plug the Ethernet port into the tv,


Oof.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

ektimmer said:


> I just need to replicate the exact cause now, privacy issue or duplicate moca


Likely both. The Privacy setting on SBG6782 should prevent the Actiontec from connecting, unless you accessed the WCB6200Q's configuration UI to setup the matching privacy/security settings.

And I'm expecting that even with your BOLT configured to create the MoCA network, without an Ethernet cable connected there was nothing to bridge and it simply resorted to networking via MoCA, with the gateway acting as the MoCA network controller -- so long as the gateway and TiVo devices were all set to communicate on the same MoCA channel.

I'm still a bit confused as to how the BOLT and Minis were EVER able to communicate via MoCA with MoCA Privacy enabled on the gateway. Had you configured the BOLT or Minis with a matching password?


----------



## ektimmer (Mar 6, 2016)

yes it did work, they all prompt you for the encryption passcode which is the modems privacy password


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

ektimmer said:


> yes it did work, they all prompt you for the encryption passcode which is the modems privacy password


Ah, ok, good. That makes my brain hurt less.

And the Actiontec support people never bothered asking you if you were using MoCA privacy, or instructed you in how to access the WCB6200Q configuration UI to customize its MoCA settings?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Given Actiontec support's performance, you'll want to save copies of these documents...


WCB6200Q Quick Start Guide (PDF)

WCB6200Q User Manual (PDF)

edit: p.s. Were you to want to go the privacy route in the future, you should be able to configure the WCB6200Q via its MoCA Setup tab, enabling MoCA privacy and entering the MoCA network password where shown:


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

ektimmer said:


> Yeah i know that now, a few weeks ago i asked the question about the Ethernet port on the bolt and was misled at the time (this was a TiVo online support chat), that's why i went down this rabbit hole to begin with. guess we could just plug the Ethernet port into the tv,


A few weeks ago, with the help of some fellows here, I bought a relatively cheap used router and set it to bridge mode, connected it to the Ethernet port on my Roamio, and voila, great wifi in the living room for me and frequent visitors with their tablets and phones.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

ektimmer said:


> yes it did work, they all prompt you for the encryption passcode which is the modems privacy password


 Very glad you finally figured this out.
I am curious about the encryption issue. Does the Motorola 6782 default to having MoCA and encryption enabled or is it something you did for some reason?
On a home network using MoCA with a properly installed MoCA filter, who would you be trying to secure the MoCA signals from?
When you had first tried to connect the Actiontec 6200 to your network, had you enabled encryption on that and it still failed to connect or did you just forget to give it the encryption settings. In other words did it fail to connect with the proper encryption settings enabled?
EDIT: I have received bad information from Actiontec support on more than one occasion. Apparently their first level support is on par with most other companies, script monkeys with little if any actual 1st hand knowledge of their products. Forums seem to be better places to get good information.


----------



## ektimmer (Mar 6, 2016)

Summary:

I have to admit when I started this I was completely moca stupid, this network was created as an alternative to renting equipment from the "Cable One" cable company in Kirksville Missouri for my daughter and her boyfriend whom are stating college there. The cable companies equipment is very inadequate plus they just started offering the Tivo Premiere Q as an alternative, which led me to investigating the Tivo Bolt. So to save them money I bought the Tivo bolt w/2 minis and the 6782 (I just wanted everything with moca built in for a cleaner install). I have been trouble shooting most of this remotely through my daughter which made this a bit more difficult. 


I was physically there for the initial install. The 6782 was privacy enabled from the start (i didn't understand why at the time but i do now...you don't need moca privacy). So when we fired up each tivo device we just entered the encryption code. Everything worked just fine (even though we set the bolt to "use this DVR to create a moca network and had the moca enabled on the 6782). They were talking fine on channel one at 1150 Mhz (no Ethernet on the bolt). 

It was then discovered they had a huge hole in their wifi network since the 6782 radios do not transmit very far, thus the reason I purchased the 6200Q (I did ask about the Ethernet port on the bolt in a chat session with tivo's tech support, I was told I could not use it).

Of course this is when all the fun began. Since the privacy was turned on on the 6782 the 6700q could never get in. We were using the GUI on the 6782 but not the 6700q, which is my fault, just never got to that point yet, and since I was handling this remotely I was relying on Actiontec's tech support to access the 6700q. They repeatedly told us everything was set properly and that it was the network and or cabling...this was three weeks ago. I kept insisting it had to be something simple, they just wouldn't listen, I am not sure how many techs we went through, I even bought a second 6700q just to make sure (sent the first one back of course). They actually wanted me to purchase a bridge from them to resolve the issue, they were not going to help anymore until I did. I was perplexed as to why, everything is already moca.

So the root cause as I see it was the privacy setting on the 6782 (this kinda makes it completely my fault from the start, I just didn't understand enough), We did straighten up the bolt side of the moca network by just "joining" and not "creating" the moca network, I'm sure this would have caused a problem at some point but thanks for pointing that out. We set the 6782 to scan all channels, disabled the privacy, and set the bolt channel selector to "auto". That simple. After that the 6700Q walked right in.

See even a dummy like me knew it was a simple fix, just had to go through the rabbit hole to find it.

One last note, Cable One the cable company in Kirksville MO, and where ever else they are, are installing their rental tivo systems (premiere Q) using only broadband splitters, 1000 Mhz on their moca netwok. When I had them double check things for me they said they had the latest and greatest installed for this network. So its obvious they are not up to date on the latest moca technology. Premiere being 1.1 allows them to get by with it but as people began to understand they have a moca network and want to add on, they are possibly going to run into some real problems down the line.

Everyone, thanks for your help! Definitely be back here if more problems arrive.

I am now just a little bit "un-moca-stupid" thanks to you guys.


----------



## soondog (May 2, 2018)

I hope someone is still following this thread:

I have the same issue (sort of). My COAX light never came on to begin with. I have two MoCA adapters (ECB2500C) in two other rooms around the house that have been working just fine for 2 years. I purchased the WCB6200Q to fix some dead areas. When I follow all the setup instructions, the COAX light never comes on. I can get the WPS to sync just fine with my ARRIS SBG6782-ACH modem/router and the 2.4/5.0 GHz lights light up just fine but not the COAX (yes, the COAX is connected). I tested the device at the other locations that have a working MoCA adapter and the light still never turned on. I returned the product for a replacement and the replacement does the same thing. They are brand new items, not refurbished.

I know the ECB2500C (which is what is at each working node) is working and getting a good signal through the MoCA because the COAX light is on and the signal is coming through to the TV. When I connect the Extender to those working COAX outlets, the COAX light does not light up. I even tested it on the direct connection that went to my modem. I unplugged the COAX from my Modem/Router (ARRIS SBG6782-ACH) and plugged that cable directly into the Extender and the COAX still did not light up.

I now have the cable that used to go directly into my Modem/Router split so one leg goes to my Modem/Router and the other goes to the Extender, still no light. I also have an Ethernet cable connection going from my Modem/Router to the Extender. So the Power light, 2.4/5.0 GHz lights, and the Ethernet lights are all lit up and showing a good connection on the Extender but not the COAX. 

I can't even access the GUI of the Extender because apparently you need to have a good COAX connection for you to access the GUI through. 

I also did the feedback loop test and the COAX light still did not light up. I connected the input port on the ECB2500C to the Extender and still no light.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

You seem to have done all possible troubleshooting permutations w/ the WCB6200Q, including the simple direct-connect test between the ECB2500C "IN" and the WCB6200Q ... and still no MoCA connection.

Does the WCB6200Q have a factory reset button? (see here)


----------



## soondog (May 2, 2018)

krkaufman said:


> You seem to have done all possible troubleshooting permutations w/ the WCB6200Q, including the simple direct-connect test between the ECB2500C "IN" and the WCB6200Q ... and still no MoCA connection.
> 
> Does the WCB6200Q have a factory reset button? (see here)


Yes it does and I have done that too with no luck. :-/


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Nothing says you can’t have received two duds.

If the direct-connect test (“IN” port to “IN” port) doesn’t indicate a coax/MoCA link, and you’ve tried a few known-good coax cables, then I don’t see an option other than another return.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

And you’re sure you’re not using a password with your existing MoCA setup?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

soondog said:


> I can't even access the GUI of the Extender because apparently you need to have a good COAX connection for you to access the GUI through.


I would think that you should be able to connect the WCB6200Q via Ethernet to your router's LAN to make a connection to it, or direct-connect a laptop via Ethernet. Not the case?


----------



## soondog (May 2, 2018)

krkaufman said:


> Nothing says you can't have received two duds.
> 
> If the direct-connect test ("IN" port to "IN" port) doesn't indicate a coax/MoCA link, and you've tried a few known-good coax cables, then I don't see an option other than another return.


Yep. So I have a third one on the way. Should get it tomorrow.


----------



## soondog (May 2, 2018)

krkaufman said:


> And you're sure you're not using a password with your existing MoCA setup?


No password for the MoCA. Only for the home network itself. Even so, shouldn't the extender still show the COAX connection light whether it has the password access or not? Curious.


----------



## soondog (May 2, 2018)

krkaufman said:


> I would think that you should be able to connect the WCB6200Q via Ethernet to your router's LAN to make a connection to it, or direct-connect a laptop via Ethernet. Not the case?


I tried the Ethernet connection directly to the Modem/Router. The LAN light was illuminated, but still could not find access to the GUI through that connection. Any idea where I might find that? I could not find the MAC address of the extender that was connected to my Modem/Router when it was connected via LAN. Amplifying information to note: When the Extender is powered on and the 2.4/5.0 GHz lights are on, my other devices can see the Extender's wifi signal but nothing is able to connect to/through them. 
I did not try a laptop connection. If I run into the same problems with this 3rd Extender, I will try that troubleshooting technique next.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

soondog said:


> No password for the MoCA. Only for the home network itself. Even so, shouldn't the extender still show the COAX connection light whether it has the password access or not? Curious.


No, I don't believe so. The coax/MoCA status LED only lights-up once a MoCA connection is established. (Again, I believe. This is definitely the case for unsecured MoCA connections.)

What's your main MoCA bridge device (between coax & Ethernet), one of the ECB2500C adapters or the SBG6782-ACH? If the gateway, a quick check of the MoCA configuration page would confirm the Privacy setting.


----------



## soondog (May 2, 2018)

krkaufman said:


> No, I don't believe so. The coax/MoCA status LED only lights-up once a MoCA connection is established. (Again, I believe. This is definitely the case for unsecured MoCA connections.)
> 
> What's your main MoCA bridge device (between coax & Ethernet), one of the ECB2500C adapters or the SBG6782-ACH? If the gateway, a quick check of the MoCA configuration page would confirm the Privacy setting.


The 6782. Privacy is enabled. I did try both with Private checked and unchecked. With Privacy enabled, the status shows 3 nodes (Modem/Router and 2x ECB2500C) and other amplifying details. With Privacy disabled, the status shows Link State - Down and no details.
I copy/pasted two screen shots below. The first one is with Privacy enabled, the 2nd one is disabled.










Privacy Disabled. I just selected the lower portion of the Link Status.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

soondog said:


> I did not try a laptop connection. If I run into the same problems with this 3rd Extender, I will try that troubleshooting technique next.


See: How to access the WCB6200Q GUI to configure settings?

Also, FWIW: WCB6200Q Manual


----------



## soondog (May 2, 2018)

krkaufman said:


> See: How to access the WCB6200Q GUI to configure settings?
> 
> Also, FWIW: WCB6200Q Manual


So the funny thing about accessing the GUI for the 6200.... from everything I have read and understood, even from Actiontec techs themselves, it apparently needs to have a working COAX connection in order to access the GUI. I have tried all those suggested IP's and addresses and I get an error as if the page (interface) doesn't exist.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

You probably have to change your ethernet connection IP to match the Subnet.

-KP


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

soondog said:


> I have tried all those suggested IP's and addresses and I get an error as if the page (interface) doesn't exist.





kpeters59 said:


> You probably have to change your ethernet connection IP to match the Subnet.


From my quick read, the default IP may only exist after a factory reset and before the extender is WPS sync'd or connected to the network.

And as KP stated, accessing the extender, in this fashion, would require an Ethernet-connected laptop with its IP manually set within the same subnet as the extender's default IP.

I wouldn't burn too much time if you have another unit arriving.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Oops; missed this post from last night...


soondog said:


> The 6782. Privacy is enabled. I did try both with Private checked and unchecked. With Privacy enabled, the status shows 3 nodes (Modem/Router and 2x ECB2500C) and other amplifying details. With Privacy disabled, the status shows Link State - Down and no details.
> I copy/pasted two screen shots below. The first one is with Privacy enabled, the 2nd one is disabled.


Doesn't the above indicate that you have Privacy enabled for your MoCA network? And would also be why the WCB6200Q isn't connecting?

"With Privacy disabled, the status shows Link State - Down and no details." ... makes sense if you didn't also reset the MoCA configuration on either ECB2500C when you disabled privacy on the gateway; they'd both still be configured to only connect using privacy enabled, thus no MoCA connections and the MoCA link status would report as down.

Quick test:

Power-off the ECB2500C MoCA adapters (since they likely have privacy configured ... hypothetically).

Disable Privacy on the gateway, your MoCA bridge.

Power-cycle the gateway: power it off ... wait a moment ... then power it back on.

Verify MoCA privacy remains disabled via the gateway's UI, and the link status reports "Down."

Factory reset the WCB6200Q.

Connect the WCB6200Q in place of either ECB2500C, and power it on. Assuming the WCB6200Q default is "no privacy," it may connect.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

p.s. Note that you don't need a laptop to try connecting to the extender via Ethernet, just a computer with a working Ethernet port ... for which you know how to manually configure a static IP address.

_(The extender may need to be factory reset to be reachable via its default IP.)_


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Following-up on Privacy...


krkaufman said:


> And you're sure you're not using a password with your existing MoCA setup?





soondog said:


> *No password for the MoCA.* Only for the home network itself. ...


You seem to have blacked-out the password field in your attached gateway screenshot...






... so the 6782 *DID* seem to be set for a MoCA privacy password.

At this point, your issue seems to be exactly what was experienced by the previous poster, the originator of the thread...


ektimmer said:


> the root cause as I see it was the privacy setting on the 6782



Your path forward:

You can disable privacy on the gateway and the WCB6200Q should connect; but then you'll need to reconfigure each ECB2500C to disable privacy.
_... or ..._​
Keep privacy enabled on the gateway, but then configure the WCB6200Q with the needed privacy settings.

p.s. Other key posts from up-thread...

WCB6200Q MoCA Setup example screenshot
OP's solution summary and followup
... and the OP seems to have experienced similarly poor support from Actiontec:


ektimmer said:


> I hate to say it but the Actiontec tech support is really sub standard when it came to my issue, rude, short and giving the wrong advice.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

One final note... Whether you have privacy enabled or not, you'll want to make sure that you have a "PoE" MoCA filter installed at the cable provider point-of-entry to your home, to secure and strengthen your MoCA signals. With privacy disabled the security factor is magnified, but even with privacy enabled the "PoE" MoCA filter provides a performance benefit, as well. More on "PoE" MoCA filters >here<.


----------



## sbachman (Dec 26, 2018)

I am relatively new to TiVo and to this forum. I've found it extremely helpful! This thread is a great example. Thanks to the OP and to krkaufman for clear, thorough and thoughtful posts.

I have a similar situation to the OP and soondog. I'm looking to add a WiFi extender to my sbg6782-ac modem/gateway (in dining room), for the bedroom where my MoCA-connected Roamio Pro sits. Thanks to krkaufman, I now understand that I have ethernet access via the Roamio. I just verified that by successfully connecting the smart TV via ethernet, to the Roamio. This is awesome, as I prefer that direct connection to wireless, for the streaming TV apps.

Since there is no ethernet cable from the dining room to the bedroom, I'd thought I needed a coax splitter and a MoCA-capable extender. However, it appears that I also have the option of just putting an ethernet splitter on the Roamio Pro ethernet port and using an ethernet connected WiFi extender. Although I've already struggled through the MoCA network setup (with help from y'all), it seems like an ethernet connected extender might be cheaper and easier. I assume the performance would be similar, but don't know for certain. 

Any opinions/suggestions regarding whether to use MoCA vs ethernet and/or what brand/model of WiFi extender to use with the Arris sbg6782-ac? I'm hoping for a plug-and-play extension to the existing dual-band wireless network provided by the sbg6782-ac, rather than having to set up a new wireless network in the bedroom. The ISP is Comcast.

Thanks for any further help, and for the help this forum has already given me!


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

You have the option for MoCA but are tending toward an unsupported WiFi setup, why?

-KP


----------



## sbachman (Dec 26, 2018)

Hi KP. I was not aware that an ethernet-connected WiFi extender would be unsupported. The setup I'm considering is:
Comcast (coax)-->sbg6782-ac-->(MoCA port)Roamio(Ethernet port)-->Ethernet Splitter-->>TV and Wifi extender
If that is unsupported, I'll use MoCA. 
Do you know what part of that setup is unsupported, and by whom?
Thanks for your help!


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Maybe I misunderstood.

You aren't planning on using the Extender to connect a Mini?

Then it ought to work.

On the other hand, I've installed quite a few 6782's with WCB3000N's with good results.

Both devices are readily available used/refurbed for a good price.

-KP


----------



## sbachman (Dec 26, 2018)

Thanks KP, I'll look for that model for the extender. And no, while I do have a couple Mini's (92000 and 93000), they are MoCA attached and I won't change that. Just want to extend the WiFi in a simple, reliable way. Very happy to learn about the Roamio Pro providing Ethernet connectivity!

Speaking of the MoCA-attached Minis though, I think I read that (unlike the Roamio Pro) they DO NOT provide extended Ethernet connectivity (is bridging the right term?) via their Ethernet ports. If I understand correctly, the Mini ethernet ports are strictly for attaching to the TiVo DVR when MoCA is not used. Correct? 

Thanks again!


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

I heard that too.

Just a few weeks ago, while installing at someone else's house, after a long day of switching from AT&T to Comcast, going to the Comcast Store for a Cable Card, acquiring TiVo Hardware, creating all the Accounts, battling through what might have seemed like never ending hurdles, I tried to, at the last minute, connect the Roku TV in to the Bolt Ethernet Port so it could be wired too. Total fail. The Bolt failed its TiVo Service Connection. I simply left the TV on WiFi as I was done with that for the day...

-KP


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

sbachman said:


> I have a similar situation to the OP and soondog.


@soondog was a bad dog, failed to follow through and post feedback on their results.



sbachman said:


> I do have a couple Mini's (92000 and 93000), they are MoCA attached and I won't change that. ... Speaking of the MoCA-attached Minis though, I think I read that (unlike the Roamio Pro) they DO NOT provide extended Ethernet connectivity (is bridging the right term?) via their Ethernet ports. If I understand correctly, the Mini ethernet ports are strictly for attaching to the TiVo DVR when MoCA is not used. Correct?


Correct. The MoCA bridging capability isn't available in the Minis; they can only connect as MoCA _or _Ethernet clients.



sbachman said:


> I'm looking to add a WiFi extender to my sbg6782-ac modem/gateway (in dining room), for the bedroom where my MoCA-connected Roamio Pro sits. ... it appears that I also have the option of just putting an ethernet splitter switch on the Roamio Pro ethernet port and using an ethernet connected WiFi extender.





sbachman said:


> The setup I'm considering is:
> 
> Comcast (coax)-->sbg6782-ac-->(MoCA port)Roamio(Ethernet port)-->Ethernet Splitter-->>TV and Wifi extender
> 
> If that is unsupported, I'll use MoCA. Do you know what part of that setup is unsupported, and by whom?


Extending wired Ethernet connectivity via a MoCA-client TiVo DVR's otherwise unused Ethernet port is not something that TiVo Support will support, even if the MoCA bridging feature in MoCA-capable TiVo DVRs allows it. (more/same info here)



sbachman said:


> Although I've already struggled through the MoCA network setup (with help from y'all), it seems like an ethernet connected extender might be cheaper and easier. I assume the performance would be similar, but don't know for certain.
> 
> Any opinions/suggestions regarding whether to use MoCA vs ethernet and/or what brand/model of WiFi extender to use with the Arris sbg6782-ac? I'm hoping for a plug-and-play extension to the existing dual-band wireless network provided by the sbg6782-ac, rather than having to set up a new wireless network in the bedroom.


What throughput and uptime are you looking for?

Misc. thoughts:

TiVo DVRs have a greater need/tendency to reboot than a standalone MoCA adapter, so clients/users dependent on the DVR as a MoCA bridge might not be satisfied with the bridge's uptime.

The SBG6782-AC and Roamio Pro are both MoCA 1.1 devices, and with a Gigabit Ethernet port the Roamio Pro should be capable of supporting up to 170 Mbps throughput to/from the gateway.

The WCB3000N is also a MoCA 1.1 device, has 2 Gigabit Ethernet ports, and is a dual band wireless access point, so... it could support an Ethernet connection to the Roamio Pro of equal throughput to what the Roamio Pro currently has via its built-in MoCA connection (up to 170 Mbps); a second Ethernet connection to another device or to a network switch (ideally Gigabit to support the full MoCA 1.1 throughput); and provide a dual band wireless access point to improve your wireless coverage. (see this Actiontec support page for wireless configuration info)

Although ... one downside of the WCB3000N is that it lacks a RF pass-through port which would allow a coax connection to the Roamio Pro, so a coax splitter would still be required to keep the Roamio Pro fed with the cable TV signal. So, probably best to keep the Roamio Pro as a MoCA client in this case, and free-up an Ethernet port on the WCB3000N.

If throughput greater than 170 Mbps (or whatever your MoCA segment supplies) is required, you can consider switching to standard or bonded MoCA 2.0. (see: MoCA adapter shopping list)


----------

